# It's fucking hell



## quacky (Mar 28, 2012)

This life can't be true. It is a fucking joke, i can't fucking stand it. For fuck sake. I'm in deep existencial shit right now. I't no longer the fear, it's bloody rage!!! If there is a god he must be some kind of schizophrenic freak. If there is no god and we are just some kind of animals, mistake in an universe then it's fucked up as well. No answers, no fucking answers. I Wish i was never born. If it's true and it's just dp i can't imagine life normal life again after what i expirenced. I was thinking suicidal today again but i think i'm too scared to do it. I gave up meds because they made me a robot. I feel like shit, it means im just animal and all bullshit about happiness is just the matter of chemicals in my brain. I didn't choose to live in this world. If evolution is true than i thing im just weak unit that can't coop with this race. Is there any fucking hope? How to accept this shit? I feel rage ! Rage for whole world and human kind, rage for existance. And no one seems to give a shit about that. How can people find pleasure in doing things? For fuck sake. I want to dissapear.


----------



## quacky (Mar 28, 2012)

I want blue pill. I want to be ignorant and stupid as fuck .


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

I fell you bro fuck meds your probly feeling a whole lot worse cause your off um now go with exersise supplemnets and good sleep and your bound to feel better in a few months and dont give up dude just remebr now that youve been to the darkest void reality will be pure heaven one day. Also accept the rage its far better then deperesson go in the woods and hack some trees embrace it. In the words of the emperor from starwars let the hate flow through you lol its healthy for a short time !


----------



## stranger in the mirror (Feb 24, 2012)

i know man, this is shit.

i dont feel the same its like iam someone else and living someone else his live.

it fcking inception in real live man.


----------



## Darklife (Apr 17, 2012)

Im there with you !! If i come out of this i will never take anything for granted again , id rather have a limb chopped off and missing than this, id gladly trade an arm or leg !!


----------



## quacky (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm glad i'm not alone guys. Even tho i still feel like i'm.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

i feel ur pain.... im terrified to be here and alive.. i feel i dont understand it.... it makes no sense.. how could it be real..... but wen i was feeling okay for a while these thoughts didnt plague me.... thats all i can say... do u find urslef mentally confused with such thoughts ... like how is this even happening now .sorta thing?


----------



## stranger in the mirror (Feb 24, 2012)

Darklife said:


> Im there with you !! If i come out of this i will never take anything for granted again , id rather have a limb chopped off and missing than this, id gladly trade an arm or leg !!


a said ecxatly the same to my therapist about that i rather miss a limb then live whit this stupid disorder.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

Agreed


----------

